# Whats Your Favorite Movie / Movie Trilogy?



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 27, 2015)

Everyone share here please i need some ideas for good movies, mines probably the Back To The Future trilogy


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Nov 27, 2015)

the star wars trilogies. lord of the rings. the hobbit.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 27, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> the star wars trilogies. lord of the rings. the hobbit.


Which star wars trilogy??


----------



## zoogie (Nov 27, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Which star wars trilogy??


The prequels are amazing.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 27, 2015)

zoogie said:


> The prequels are amazing.


 ??


----------



## zoogie (Nov 27, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> ??


Better special effects makes for better sci fi.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 27, 2015)

The lord of the Rings


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 27, 2015)

Star Wars: 4,5,6 (Original Trilogy)


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 27, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Star Wars: 4,5,6 (Original Trilogy)


Thank you


zoogie said:


> Better special effects makes for better sci fi.


I dont know if you could call Jar Jar Binks 'Better' special effects..


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 27, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> I dont know if you could call Jar Jar Binks 'Better' special effects..


Hell, no.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Nov 27, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Which star wars trilogy??


both


zoogie said:


> The prequels are amazing.


i like the original trilogy better, but the prequels weere very good, too. definitely not bad, star wars is like my all time favorate movie franchise.


and i thought of another trilogy i like; Austin Powers. those were good, specifically 1 and 3.


----------



## vayanui8 (Nov 27, 2015)

The star wars prequels. Jar Jar completely revived what would have been a dead series


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 27, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> The star wars prequels. Jar Jar completely revived what would have been a dead series


I politely disagree.  Jar Jar, in my opinion, he did the complete opposite of injecting life into the series.  I honesty find the prequels to lack the depth of the original trilogy that reached the cinematic heights it did.  Seriously, The Empire Strikes Back is one of the best Star Wars to date.


----------



## vayanui8 (Nov 27, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> I politely disagree.  Jar Jar, in my opinion, he did the complete opposite of injecting life into the series.  I honesty find the prequels to lack the depth of the original trilogy that reached the heights it did.  Seriously, The Empire Strikes Back is one of the best Star Wars to date.


I can't believe you could say that about Jar Jar. Star Wars hadn't been good since the Christmas special until he showed up. The acting was so much better in the prequels too. Jar Jar was what the series needed, and its a miracle he was added


----------



## gudenau (Nov 27, 2015)

How about the pirates of the Caribbean?


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 27, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> I can't believe you could say that about Jar Jar. Star Wars hadn't been good since the Christmas special until he showed up. The acting was so much better in the prequels too. Jar Jar was what the series needed, and its a miracle he was added


I just felt that they took a step backwards adding him.  Sure, he provides comic relief, but then again, that's about all he does.  He doesn't push to series to become more profound, to reach something greater, which is why I found the prequel series underwhelming as a whole.  Not just Jar Jar, but because of an overall lack of innovation compared to the originals.

I'd like to know why you like him so much besides his acting was "better".  I'm curious to know the other side of the argument.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Nov 27, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> I just felt that they took a step backwards adding him.  Sure, he provides comic relief, but then again, that's about all he does.  He doesn't push to series to become more profound, to reach something greater, which is why I found the prequel series underwhelming as a whole.  Not just Jar Jar, but because of an overall lack of innovation compared to the originals.


yeah. and they couldn't make the voice less annoying...


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Nov 27, 2015)

I'd have to say lord of the rings


----------



## jDSX (Nov 27, 2015)

Harry potter


----------



## Rizzorules (Nov 27, 2015)

Great scott!!! If my calculations are correct, when this thread hits 88 posts per hour youre gonna see some serious shit.

Definitely BTTF is my favorite trilogy. ( My favorite saga is Harry potter)


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 27, 2015)

jDSX said:


> Harry potter


I have nothing against this series at all.  I only watched Philosopher's Stone so I can't judge it as a series, but I kind of liked that one.


----------



## vayanui8 (Nov 27, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> I just felt that they took a step backwards adding him.  Sure, he provides comic relief, but then again, that's about all he does.  He doesn't push to series to become more profound, to reach something greater, which is why I found the prequel series underwhelming as a whole.  Not just Jar Jar, but because of an overall lack of innovation compared to the originals.
> 
> I'd like to know why you like him so much besides his acting was "better".  I'm curious to know the other side of the argument.


Jar Jar is a metaphor for the Star Wars Christmas Special. Amonst a dying franchise, the Christmas special stood out as a timeless classic nobody could forget. Likewise, Jar Jar stood out from the rest of the cast with his lighthearted nature. Jar Jar was comedy in its purest form, and the top notch CGI really made him come to life. Jar Jar is to Star Wars what the iPod is to Apple


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 27, 2015)

The Bourne series is pretty good, too.  Well, the first trilogy with Matt Damon.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 27, 2015)

Ginger snaps, BTTF, POTC, Harry potter (even tho it has 7 films)
Mainly Ginger snaps.


----------



## nxwing (Nov 27, 2015)

I really the Nolan's Batman Trilogy. The Original Star Wars Trilogy was really enjoyable too.


----------



## Flame (Nov 27, 2015)

when someone says The Dark Knight Trilogy.


you have my permission for good comment ..




#Likes @ArnoDorian Comment..


----------



## pivix (Nov 27, 2015)

Mine is also dark knight trilogy.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 27, 2015)

gudenaurock said:


> How about the pirates of the Caribbean?


I saw the first two and was very satisfied


Rizzorules said:


> Great scott!!! If my calculations are correct, when this thread hits 88 posts per hour youre gonna see some serious shit.
> 
> Definitely BTTF is my favorite trilogy. ( My favorite saga is Harry potter)


Yep same here

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pivix said:


> Mine is also dark knight trilogy.





Flame said:


> when someone says The Dark Knight Trilogy.
> 
> 
> you have my permission for good comment ..
> ...


The Dark Night Trilogy i was VERY impressed with, i think bale played the role PERFECTLY and i hadn't seen a batman movie that good since Michael Keaton's batman, I am looking forward to Batman V Superman but i don't think Afflecks going to do NEARLY as good as bale did...


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 27, 2015)

Jurassic Park. 

Runner ups are probably The Hobbit and LoTR trilogies.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Nov 27, 2015)

My top 3 movie trilogies
1. Back to the Future
2. The Matrix
3. Jurassic Park

Honorable mentions to Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, Terminator, Scream, and Pirates of the Carribean (if this counts)


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 27, 2015)

RemixDeluxe said:


> My top 3 movie trilogies
> 1. Back to the Future
> 2. The Matrix
> 3. Jurassic Park
> ...


The Matrix i just watched all of those this summer and WOW that was amazing


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Nov 27, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> The Matrix i just watched all of those this summer and WOW that was amazing


It ties in with back to the future as my most favorite movies of all time. The special effects for its time was never before seen and won many awards from that lobby scene alone. It was so incredible even Conker's Bad Fur Day parody the scene among other movie classics.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Nov 27, 2015)

RemixDeluxe said:


> My top 3 movie trilogies
> 1. Back to the Future
> 2. The Matrix
> 3. Jurassic Park
> ...


great movies.


----------



## pivix (Nov 27, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> I saw the first two and was very satisfied
> 
> Yep same here
> 
> ...


I also was impressed by Bale play, but this trilogy had the best Alfred in history. Michael Caine played it perfectly, I cried with with him (on the grave scene) in the last part of trilogy.


----------

